# Game meat for sell?



## Aldeez (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not a hunter myself but love to eat game meat when I get the chance. I was just wondering if anyone knows a place the sells the meat or if anyone is welling to sell the meat directly to me. Any feedback would be awesome and thanks in advance.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im pretty sure it is illegal to sell actual game meat, unless it was a farm raised animal. There are a few supermarkets around and butcher shops that have meat available, But its hard to come by & it doesnt really taste that authentic. Best option is to get into hunting


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe STEVO is correct on this, so do you work for the Feds , State or FDA or ............ :lol: :lol: You may want to try one of those small butcher shops around to see if they sell some of the left overs when they put their thumb on the scale when they weighed in that big Muley or Elk. Good luck.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

You can check out Horlacher's in Logan. I know they sell jerky and salami. Don't know about steaks and roasts though.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Check in with some of your buddies that hunt. Some guys like to hunt but don't necessarily care for the meat and might be willing to share.


----------



## Aldeez (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Im pretty sure it is illegal to sell actual game meat, unless it was a farm raised animal. There are a few supermarkets around and butcher shops that have meat available, But its hard to come by & it doesnt really taste that authentic. Best option is to get into hunting


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## smackaquacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Big Bens had elk and buffalo burgers.....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Cabelas has elk and wild boar at their deli.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Big Ben in Roy sells buffalo burgers, Maddox Range House in Perry has buffalo steak on the menu and also Antelope Island has a buffalo burger when the bistro is open. Lee's Mongolian BBQ in Ogden used to have some game like elk on their menu, but I haven't seen it advertised for a while so they may have pulled it.

I went to an LDS ward dinner once that featured homemade chili. I wasn't aware that the meat in the chili was jackrabbit until after I had eaten it.


----------

